# WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...



## Administrator (22. August 2005)

*WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## bigfraggle (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Ich kann das ewige "WoW hier, WoW da" schon lange nicht mehr ertragen...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				bigfraggle am 22.08.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das ewige "WoW hier, WoW da" schon lange nicht mehr ertragen...


*psssst* Hier geht's gar nicht um WoW! Nicht weiter sagen...


----------



## BunGEe (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				bigfraggle am 22.08.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das ewige "WoW hier, WoW da" schon lange nicht mehr ertragen...


Dito, in dem Hype werden andere MMORPGs, z.b. GW, zu sehr vernachlässigt. WoW schön und gut, aber GW hat auch eine Menge zu bieten, darüber würde ich gern mehr Tipps, gerne auch so ein Sonderheft, wünschen.


----------



## firewalker2k (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Dann klick doch einfach oben Guild Wars an und gut is


----------



## KONNAITN (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Also den Vorschlag mit Doom 3 kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz ernst nehmen.


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.08.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *psssst* Hier geht's gar nicht um WoW! Nicht weiter sagen...


Dann hat die Antwortmöglichkeit 





> Erneut World of Warcraft!


 da oben absolut nichts verloren


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				BunGEe am 22.08.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bigfraggle am 22.08.2005 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der newstitel ist doch schon schön selbstironisch, " ... und jetzt auch noch ein pcg sonderheft!". wenn man selbst darüber nicht mehr schmunzeln kann stimmt was nicht.

fehlt nur noch einer der meint "ich komm mir verarscht vor!"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

[X] Ich halte nix von Sonderheften
Dafür gebe ich doch nicht extra Geld für etwas aus, was man im Internet genauso, wenn nicht sogar besser, findet.


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				KONNAITN am 22.08.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also den Vorschlag mit Doom 3 kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz ernst nehmen.


Das mit CS wohl auch nicht.. Wollen die jetzt das 4 Jahre alte CS Sonderheft der PCA aufwärmen     :-o


----------



## o2-can-do (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 22.08.2005 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiso das Pca Sonderheft aufwärmen, sie bringen ihr eigens Heft einfach nochmal raus


----------



## Dumbi (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 22.08.2005 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es viel beunruhigender, dass diese Option tatsächlich von ein paar Leuten gewählt wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 22.08.2005 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es counter:strike source ... und das mit neuen maps. d.h. da werden neue taktiken fällig etc. pp.


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Die haben alle keins verdient. Was bringt zu all den Spielen jetzt noch ein Sonderheft, wo wahrscheinlich die meisten die Spiele eh schon durch haben und vieles kennen und es tonnenweise Tips im Internet gibt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Dumbi am 22.08.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es viel beunruhigender, dass diese Option tatsächlich von ein paar Leuten gewählt wurde.


Ich würde eher annehmen, daß viele es als "Ich wähle mein Lieblingsspiel" ansehen.


----------



## Loosa (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Wenn die Leuts beim Voten nicht aufpassen kommt nochmal ein WoW Sonderheft *g*

Ich fand's aber sehr lustig, dass auf der Rueckseite der WoW-Bibel eine riesen Guild Wars Werbung drauf ist


----------



## B-o (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

city of heroes!


----------



## Nimgul (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				B-o am 22.08.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> city of heroes!



Ja, bin auch sehr stark für City of Heroes, in Verbindung mit City of Villains. Material gäbe es da sicher auch genug für ein eigenes Sonderheft. Und das baldige Release von CoV wäre auch ein aktueller Grund dafür.


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Nimgul am 22.08.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> B-o am 22.08.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


material ist aber nicht alles  
das spiel, um das es in diesem sonderheft gehen soll, muss auch eine breite marktakzeptanz haben, in diesem fall wäre wohl everquest2 der nächst logische schritt ( oder halt guild wars ). coh mag zwar thematisch toll sein, ggf. auch technisch nur wie oft wurde es verkauft? wieviele abonnenten hat dieses spiel?

man wird ja kein sonderheft zu einem spiel machen was wenig spieler hat und damit noch weniger leser dieses sonderheftes.


----------



## ziegenbock (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

wie wäre es mit einem sonderheft zu einem genre? z.b. für rts, rgp, fps, adventure. und auf der dvd dazu ein paar vollversionen und jede menge maps, mods und sonstiges.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Tipps & Tricks Sonderhefte zu irgendwelchen Spielen sind imo mehr als überflüssig. Gerade zu Rollenspielen: Ist es nicht der Sinn und die Stärke eines Rollenspiels, dass sich bei jedem Spieler der Charakter unterschiedlich entwickelt? Was bringt es also nach irgendwelchen Plänen zu spielen? Also wenn ich einem Heft schon alles mögliche über ein Spiel lesen würde, dann würde es mir gar keinen Spass mehr machen.
Das einzige Sonderheft das für mich Sinn machen würde, wäre ein extra *Mods & Patches Sonderheft*. Da könnte man auf DVD die interessantesten Mods & Patches zu allen möglichen Spielen draufpacken und diese dann im dazugehörigen Heft beschreiben. Es gibt ja soviele wunderbare Mods zu irgendwelchen Spielen (die nicht selten sogar besser & innovater als das Hauptspiel sind), aber es gibt auch noch viele Leute die ISDN, Modem, Volumentarif oder einfach keine Lust haben alles runterzuladen und für diese wäre so ein Heft eine tolle Sache. Das wäre sogar ein Sonderheft das ich mir zulegen würde   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Marscel (22. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Lieber dickere Hefte, die nicht immer über World of Warcraft handeln.   

Mein Abo ist aber abbestellt.


----------



## ComboX (23. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Grade zu MMORPGs sind solche Sonderhefte IMO ziemlich schwachsinnig. Da wird zu häufig etwas geändert, am Balancing geschraubt und Content nachgeschoben. Kenn zwar WoW nicht aber wenn bei EQ2 am Anfang so ein Sonderheft erschienen wär könnte man es inzwischen sofort in die Tonne kloppen. Denke das wird da nicht anders sein.


----------



## Iceman (23. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				ComboX am 23.08.2005 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade zu MMORPGs sind solche Sonderhefte IMO ziemlich schwachsinnig. Da wird zu häufig etwas geändert, am Balancing geschraubt und Content nachgeschoben. Kenn zwar WoW nicht aber wenn bei EQ2 am Anfang so ein Sonderheft erschienen wär könnte man es inzwischen sofort in die Tonne kloppen. Denke das wird da nicht anders sein.



Ist bei WoW nicht ganz so schlimm. Seit Release sind einige Gegenstände deutlich verändert worden, manche Klassen besser ausbalanciert worden und ein paar Instanzen hinzugefügt worden.
Größtes Problem wären hier wohl Klassenguides, die eigentlich allesamt überflüssig werden, da in den nächsten Patches nach und nach bei jeder Klasse die Talentbäume überarbeitet werden.
Grundsätzlich ist das aber nen wichtiger Punkt den du ansprichst. Guides oder Extrahefte für Onlinespiele sind irgendwann immer obsolet, manchmal früher, manchmal später. Und im Anbetracht der Fanbasis die Onlinespiele, welche für ein Sonderheft in Frage kommen, besitzen macht ein Sonderheft imo sowieso keinen Sinn, da man den gesamten Inhalt eines solchen und viel viel mehr auf den diversen Fanseiten im Internet findet. 
Ok, dann muss man sich etwas anstrengen und mal suchen, dafür hat man aber auch viele Praxisgetestete Tipps und unterschiedliche Meinungen.


----------



## Antwort (23. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Boah ne, nich auch noch son sch... sonderheft für dieses asi-game!
lieber kein sonderheft als sonen sch...
Und dann auch noch nen eigenes thema im forum, kann das nicht auch einfach unter "rollenspiele"?


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (24. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.08.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Tipps & Tricks Sonderhefte zu irgendwelchen Spielen sind imo mehr als überflüssig. Gerade zu Rollenspielen: Ist es nicht der Sinn und die Stärke eines Rollenspiels, dass sich bei jedem Spieler der Charakter unterschiedlich entwickelt? Was bringt es also nach irgendwelchen Plänen zu spielen? Also wenn ich einem Heft schon alles mögliche über ein Spiel lesen würde, dann würde es mir gar keinen Spass mehr machen.
> Das einzige Sonderheft das für mich Sinn machen würde, wäre ein extra *Mods & Patches Sonderheft*. Da könnte man auf DVD die interessantesten Mods & Patches zu allen möglichen Spielen draufpacken und diese dann im dazugehörigen Heft beschreiben. Es gibt ja soviele wunderbare Mods zu irgendwelchen Spielen (die nicht selten sogar besser & innovater als das Hauptspiel sind), aber es gibt auch noch viele Leute die ISDN, Modem, Volumentarif oder einfach keine Lust haben alles runterzuladen und für diese wäre so ein Heft eine tolle Sache. Das wäre sogar ein Sonderheft das ich mir zulegen würde
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



dem stimme ich zu. eine meinung ist u.a. das Pcgames viel mehr über Clanszene/onlinegaming etc bringen könnte. das machen jede Menge leute nur in der PcGames steht kaum etwas drüber. 

Ich habe hier für css gestimmt da es wirklich fun macht, ne menge leute zocken , viele neue dazukommen etc

ansonsten wie gesagt stimme ich shadow_man zu 

m


----------



## lt-willie (24. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				bigfraggle am 22.08.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das ewige "WoW hier, WoW da" schon lange nicht mehr ertragen...


    geht mir auch so ....finde das spiel  sowas von beknakt


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (27. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				SYSTEM am 22.08.2005 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich habe mal für 'Erneut World of Warcraft!' gestimmt.
Nicht, dass ich es lesen würde, aber den lauten Ich-hasse-ein-Spiel-und-niemand-soll-es-jemals-in-meiner-Gegenwart-erwähnen-Leuten  damit einen reinzuwürgen, erfüllt mich mit leichter Genugtuung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.08.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bigfraggle am 22.08.2005 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*psssst* Er hat nicht all zu viel Potential in Sachen "Mitdenken"! .. Nicht weiter sagen...


----------



## Vollmi (27. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 24.08.2005 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> meine meinung ist u.a. das Pcgames viel mehr über Clanszene/onlinegaming etc bringen könnte. das machen jede Menge leute nur in der PcGames steht kaum etwas drüber.


Das fände ich auch ziemlich interessant.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 27.08.2005 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal für 'Erneut World of Warcraft!' gestimmt.
> Nicht, dass ich es lesen würde, aber den lauten Ich-hasse-ein-Spiel-und-niemand-soll-es-jemals-in-meiner-Gegenwart-erwähnen-Leuten  damit einen reinzuwürgen, erfüllt mich mit leichter Genugtuung.



Dito hrhr


----------



## lib (28. August 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

Ich finde den selbstironischen Titel der Umfrage gut, spricht mir aus der Seele.
Ach ja, hab für CS gestimmt, kauf mir aber eh nie die Sonderhefte


----------



## Gunner65 (1. September 2005)

*AW: WoW, überall WoW - und jetzt auch noch ein PC-Games-Sonderheft! Ein Sonderheft verdient hätte vielmehr...*

ich fänd ein Sonderheft zu C&C Generäle oder anderen Strategie Titeln gut. Wo auch mal nicht so bekannte und ältere Strategie titel drinn sinn, die per Lan immer noch spaß machen( Arena wars etc.). Denn strategie wird auf lans viel zu wenig gespielt...


----------



## Tassadus (14. September 2005)

*Gothic 3 oder Elderscroll 4*

Wenn die beiden oben genannten Spiele raus sind sollte man über denen vielmehr ein Sonderheft machen. Die Online-Rollenspielwelt ist sowieso nicht mein Ding, da gibt es mir zu viele Psychos die wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag nicht mehr von der Kiste weg kommen und schon längst irgendwen geheiratet hat auf Grund des Spieles.


----------

